
Show HN: Eary – the easiest way to listen to audiobooks on Spotify - FreyFabian
https://apps.apple.com/app/eary/id1451351600
======
FreyFabian
Hey HN!

My name ist Fabian, I'm a computer science student from Munich and created an
iOS App which allows you to listen to Spotify audiobooks! What are the
advantages compared to the normal Spotify App? The playback position is always
saved, so no need to remember anything. You can easily start listening where
you left.

What are the key features?

* Have your own audiobook library. So no need for creating a playlist on Spotify. * See full length of audiobooks and your current position. * Play downloaded audiobooks with Spotify Mode (make sure you stop the playback in Eary) * See all chapters (tracks of audiobook) and jump directly between them. * Bookmarks * Sleeptimer * Search audiobooks directly in Eary * Dark mode (activate through settings app or swipe with two fingers)

This is my first iOS Application, and I'm quite sure there are still some
bugs, therefore I am grateful for any feedback.

